# Who eats papaya?



## 99Limited (Oct 10, 2014)

I was at the grocery the other day and they had papayas for a reasonable price so I grabbed one. Now as far as I can remember I don't think I have ever eaten papaya. This morning it seemed ready to eat, a soft spot had developed, so I cut it up. I did a little research and I guess good, ole' Chris Columbus called it, the "fruit of the angels". I'm not sure I'd go that far based on my example. I figure though that papayas are like most fruit. Sometimes they taste sweet and juicy and then there's those time when you wished you'd left them on the grocery's shelf. My papaya is sorta sweet, but it has a weird flavor I can't quite place. The texture is slightly less firm than a cantaloupe, but more firm than a peach.

So what's a good papaya suppose to taste like?


----------



## Reede (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet, with a hint of pine needle?


----------



## pleue (Oct 10, 2014)

sometimes they have a funky smell to em that bleeds over into the taste, much like a ripe cheese. It depends on the papaya varietal and season obviously. They're all good in my experience with a good squeeze of lime juice.


----------



## MikeHL (Oct 10, 2014)

I think its like a soft cantaloupe with floral notes to it. But then again papaya to me is as strange as apples. Reminds me of when I went to the big island 2 ripe papaya for $1 ! 

The trick is that the smaller ones are better, also you need to let them ripen.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 10, 2014)

Most of we get isn't ready or very good. More like a vague memory of what was enjoyed somewhere warm, where it was just picked ( served with a squeeze of lime maybe)


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 11, 2014)

They grow here very quickly.The tree can barely support the fruit as it has a hollow trunk and you get a lot of fruit from one tree.The red flesh variety is infinitely nicer IMO.They are great for tenderising tough meats or squid/octopus and are very nice in Thai style salads when they are still green.People often complain they taste and smell funky especially In regard to the yellow flesh ones.


----------



## Asteger (Oct 11, 2014)

If you guys are writing from N.America, then I'd agree with the last comment as papaya I've tasted that have travelled a lot don't compare to what you get in S.Asia or SE.Asia. (But that kind of thing is always the case.) The travellers also seem to be on the small end, but most of the ones I've had were big. However, I guess the really big ones might lack some flavour. There shouldn't be off flavours or funkiness to them, I think; maybe that's a sign of one that was picked too soon and ripened the wrong way? They should taste a bit sweet, and I agree that lime juice works well with them because they need a bit of acid. (Some lime and a bit of sugar to make a drink - great stuff.)


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like lime juice gets a big nod yes. I try to eat everything new at least twice because your taste buds might need to acclimate to the flavor and/or texture. It took me 30 years before I liked brussel sprouts, but I didn't give up. Now I eat them at least once a week. I think with papaya I'll give it one more try and then we'll see.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 11, 2014)

there is a funky, woodiness to a good papaya. i love them. they are a great addition to any smoothie.

i also love the texture and springiness of a green payaya..shredded thin and made into a salad. i do this all the time, but we have them readily available.


----------



## slash (Oct 17, 2014)

I love papayas, the only way for me to enjoy it is with lime juice... unless its in a tropical fruit salad maybe.


----------



## Asteger (Oct 17, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i also love the texture and springiness of a green payaya..shredded thin and made into a salad. i do this all the time, but we have them readily available.



No one's done it, but needs to be said: the salad looks fantastic. Love stuff like this. Me, I'm quite happy with green papaya, though the wife won't settle for other than green mango (and obsesses, and sneaks them on planes when she can). Have you ever tried using banana flower/blossom? Very similar ... stomach rumbling now


----------



## CutFingers (Oct 19, 2014)

Funky papaya flavor is likely acid loving bacteria going to work...I personally love dried candied papaya...I can eat a pound, and have the most glorious time on the toilet reading the articles in Playboy...yes the articles, sometimes they are good.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 28, 2014)

I eat papaya's, favorite local fruit is Mango, as with most other fruit best if tree ripe. Hard to get good mango's on mainland. As Hawaii cannot get a good peach. I like tree ripe Georgia Bell White peach.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 28, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> I eat papaya's, favorite local fruit is Mango, as with most other fruit best if tree ripe. Hard to get good mango's on mainland. As Hawaii cannot get a good peach. I like tree ripe Georgia Bell White peach.



I lived in Atlanta for a couple of years. You know where all their peaches came from? Alabama. I never once saw a GA peach the two years I lived there.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 28, 2014)

99Limited said:


> I lived in Atlanta for a couple of years. You know where all their peaches came from? Alabama. I never once saw a GA peach the two years I lived there.



Chilton County grows a damn fine peach. I like the white peaches from Ruston LA too.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 28, 2014)

I have one on the counter right now. And my wife thought that salad looked really good. 

k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 2, 2014)

My uncle had a peach orchard in Hampton Va. He had trees of Georgia Bells. Call them that because the skin is white with a little color like rouge on the cheek of a Georgia Bell.


----------



## wrobelan (Mar 15, 2015)

My very good friend from Mexico grew up on these things, and he generally always has them at home here in the States. He adds lime juice and sea salt to cut and skinned papaya, and it is amazing. I am not sure why, but lime is really good on this fruit while lemon is not. 


Hope all of you like this simple snack.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 8, 2015)

try green papaya salad. Perfect for a hot day and freshening starter.


----------



## wind88 (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the boiled papaya with milk Chinese dessert.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Apr 13, 2015)

Here in Brazil papaya is really common. Easy to grow too. People usually take it at breakfast with other fruits and nuts. It is mandatory on a tropical salad. Not my favorite fruit, but it is pervasive around here.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I finally picked up another papaya at Whole Paycheck along with a few limes. BIG improvement in flavor with the lime. Too bad it's hard to find where I live. WF is 30+ miles away and I don't go around that area too often.


----------



## harlock0083 (Apr 14, 2015)

There's a taste to them that I can't stand, but I like durian so go figure.


----------

